# ENTPs rule. FACT



## RainyDay (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey, just introducing myself here as advised. 

I'm a female ENTP(and proud) and I love, love, love this website. I came across it on stumbleupon once, and kept coming back to the page, I couldn't help noticing that I have an opinion on practically everything I read here so, I thought, why not register?

I'm hoping to meet more people like me, and get some insight on how other people think.
So, em, hello you guyzzz!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings RainyDay and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum RainyDay. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Let me fix that title for you - ENTPs rule. FICTION.

Welcome to Personality Cafe. roud:


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, fuckin' hell. ENTP's TOTALLY rule. So, welcome welcome, and I love you.


----------



## RainyDay (Jul 4, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Let me fix that title for you - ENTPs rule. FICTION.


Nope...I'm pretty sure we rule matey...


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

INTJ wants to keep his rep of being the cocky one.

Greetings and welcome. 

I LOVE STUMBLEUPON!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> INTJ wants to keep his rep of being the cocky one.
> 
> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> I LOVE STUMBLEUPON!


It's FACT. :bored: :dry:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Welcome!*

..


----------



## RainyDay (Jul 4, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> INTJ wants to keep his rep of being the cocky one.
> 
> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> I LOVE STUMBLEUPON!


Ah man be cocky all you like...I don't mind as long as I get to be right :tongue:

Yeah stumbleupon is my new found addiction. 

Thanks for all the welcomes guys


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Efthalia (Jul 18, 2010)

Hiya and welcome!


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

No, we do. And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.:happy:


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

There are no such things as facts. You should be fairly confident of that already. :tongue:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello you crazy cat! and welcome to PerC.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

ENTP’s rock. ENTJ’s rule. I have no interest in all the responsibility.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

Meh, ENTP are nothing compared to ENFP.

Welcome, weak type person.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Hah, and they call_ ESTPs_ promoters.

!!emocleW

And to the guy above...heed the wise words of your own stop sign avatar.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> *ENTPs rule. FACT*


Well, I guess that settles it.


----------

